# Looking to Upgrade and need help!



## gabowman (Nov 27, 2004)

I've been using a Sony 2.1 pix camera (first digital) for a couple years now and am about ready to upgrade. Need some recommendations from the experts here. I'll be using the camera for various things such as sports and recreations. My little camera works OK for the money I spent but when trying to use it in places like at basketball games or softball fields I cannot get the quality of photos that I want. It would be helpful to get some info about the options I would be interested in such as zoom recommendations, pixels needed for decent quality 8 X 10's, etc., etc. 

I dont want to break the bank here but I do know for quality stuff you'll have to spend a little. Guys, throw me out a few recommendations of cameras that I can do a little research on trying to better fit my needs along with my budget. 

GB


----------



## leo (Nov 28, 2004)

*I choose the*

10x over the pixels, although if you can afford the max in both it won't hurt  

I am sold on my Oly's, as my older C700 has been an awesome camera.  

Do a search on "olympus" on here and you will pull up some great discussions on zoom and camera types  

http://www.woodystaxidermy.com/forums/search.php?searchid=70754

Good luck.

leo


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 28, 2004)

I just got an Olympus C-770 about 3 weeks ago and so far i really like it. 10x optical zoom, 4 megapixel, all metal body. can shoot in "auto" mode or has lots of manual features.
i paid $380, but you can get it cheaper now..
http://www2.shopping.com/xPC-Olympus_C_770


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 28, 2004)

The OLympus also has a sports mode that does a good job of freezing action.  I have used it a bunch of times in baseball and football.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 28, 2004)

I use the Sony camera DSC  V-1 because of the features offered and the size of the camera. It will  fit in a shirt pocket which is important to me after leaving one on a table . I have been looking at the Olympus 765 which has a 10 x optical zoom .  The Sony V-1 has 4 x  optical zoom at 5 megal pixels.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 28, 2004)

gabowman

It sounds to me that for what you want this camera for, you would be better off with a 10X optical zoom, for an 8"x10" print you will need at least 3.2 megapixels for decent quality and a 4 mp would be better. I'm sold on Olympus (you've seen a sample of what my C740 can do), the C765 or C770 both have more mp's and additional features, I don't think you would be disappointed with either one. IMHO the only way that you can do better is to go to a digital SLR. When I bought mine about a year ago I did quite a bit of research and looked at Canon, Nikon, Sony and Fugi, all make good cameras, but I chose the Oly and I would do the same today.

huntin1


----------

